
Coordinated Disclosure – how Apple can handle security bugs better - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/coordinated_disclosure
======
jph
Coordinated Disclosure is a helpful way for users and security researchers to
tell companies and software authors about potential security bugs.

Today's example of Apple and the macOS High Sierra root security issue is a
prime example.

I'm the author of the coordinated disclosure README above, and I've also
reported two large security bugs to Apple. Suggestions welcome.

